# Detail Ecosse ~ Winter Protection Detail- Special Offer



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Its that time of year again as summer draws to an end and the cold weather approaches its time to think about protecting your vehicle against the winter elements.

I have put together an affordable winter protection detail package designed to get you car looking good but more importantly offering maximum protection over the winter period.

Now taking bookings.

Winter Protection Detail

This service is designed to ensure the highest quality finish(without paint correction) is achieved on your vehicles paintwork, while at the same time offering maximum protection against the harsh winter elements.

* Multi stage wash using natural sheepskin mitts and ph neutral shampoo

* Wheels cleaned(faces and backs) with non acidic gels

* Bonded surace contaminents removed using special clays

* Re washed

* Dried using ultra soft super absorbant micro fibre towels and or air blower

* Paintwork cleansed to enable proper bonding of wax or sealants

* One coat of high content carnauba wax or a sealant applied to all painted surfaces(mutiple coats can be requested)

* Wheels sealed for maximum protection and looks

* Tyres and trim dressed

* Glass polished and all rubber seals treated

* Chrome or stainless steel parts polished and protected

Cost is £150 and will take at least 6 hours to complete.

PM me or email [email protected] or phone 07793718841.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow very popular diary filling up nicely towards xmas.

Still spaces available though.

Gav


----------

